# Picked up a new angler kayak



## TimTaylor75 (Apr 7, 2009)

I have pretty much rigged my 14.5' Perception Carolina as much as possible, so I figured it was time to actually buy an angler kayak. Went to the Outdoor Source swap meet on Saturday and bought this 2000 Wilderness Systems The Ride 13.5'. Now, gotta get to setting it up.

Triple rod holder/fish finder just sitting in place for mock-up.


----------



## leckig (May 11, 2005)

just curious, how much did it cost you?


----------



## TimTaylor75 (Apr 7, 2009)

leckig said:


> just curious, how much did it cost you?


I picked it up for $350


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## leckig (May 11, 2005)

congrats, this is very good purchase I think!


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

I've never seen that version of The Ride before. The newer version is a completely different type of boat.
Could you shoot a closer photo of that emblem on the side?


----------



## jsm197 (Mar 11, 2010)

Good purchase. I've had mine for about a year now and I really like it. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## TimTaylor75 (Apr 7, 2009)

Bubbagon said:


> I've never seen that version of The Ride before. The newer version is a completely different type of boat.
> Could you shoot a closer photo of that emblem on the side?


I can when I get off work.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## TimTaylor75 (Apr 7, 2009)

jsm197 said:


> Good purchase. I've had mine for about a year now and I really like it.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


I've been trying to find more pictures of these with fishing setups, so thanks for posting yours. Any more pics?


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

I figured it out. Wilderness Systems went through some weird semantics with boats in the early 2000's.
The had "The Ride" which had "The Ride Angler", both of whcih were 13' 6" long. They had these from 1996 - 2006.
Then in 2007 they redesigned and renamed it "The Ride 135". Which looks like it's 3-4 inches wider, but has that same pontoon style hull.

http://www.wildernesssystems.com/co...page/archived_catalogs/Wildy Boat History.pdf

Cool boat!!


----------



## jsm197 (Mar 11, 2010)

Here's a couple more pics of mine. It's rigged with 3 Scotty rod holders, an anchor trolley, a Humminbird 525 fish finder and a rudder.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## TimTaylor75 (Apr 7, 2009)

Looks good! Anxious to get mine out tomorrow for the first time to try it out.


----------



## jsm197 (Mar 11, 2010)

TimTaylor75 said:


> Looks good! Anxious to get mine out tomorrow for the first time to try it out.


So did you get a chance to go out in your new yak? If so, what did you think? 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## TimTaylor75 (Apr 7, 2009)

jsm197 said:


> So did you get a chance to go out in your new yak? If so, what did you think?
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


I did, last Saturday. Went out with the wife for a couple hours. Didn't do any fishing, but I could tell in those two hours that I'm gonna really enjoy this boat.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

